# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Can you translate these phrases from english to russian please?

## silverknight

Hi, 
I am learning to speak russian and know this russian girl who I am getting very serious about... I would really appreciate it if someone could translate these phrases into russian for me. 
I tried google translate... but that didn't translate them properly. 
--------------------------------- 
- When I first saw you, I didn't know what had struck me 
- I was intrigued, and so drawn to you, it was incredible 
- I had to be with you, there was no question, I knew it instantly 
- I don't know why this happened 
- All I know is that when you look at me, it feels like lightning on my skin 
- When our eyes meet, my heart starts to beat faster and faster 
- And I feel like I could look into your eyes for hours and not get tired 
- When we talk, I feel completely at peace and I don't want to stop 
- I need you 
- I love you 
------------------- 
Thank you so much for your help! 
SK

----------


## Homma

I don't know why this happened - Я не знаю почему так случилось / Я не знаю почему это произошло.
When our eyes meet, my heart starts to beat faster and faster - Когда наши взгляды пересекаются, мое сердце начинает биться все чаще и чаще.
 When we talk, I feel completely at peace and I don't want to stop - Разговор с тобой дарует мне блаженную умиротворенность и мне не хочется прерывать его.
 And I feel like I could look into your eyes for hours and not get tired - Я чувствую, что без устали могу глядеть в твои глаза хоть целую вечность.
I need you - Я нуждаюсь в тебе/ Ты нужна мне
 I love you - Я люблю тебя.

----------


## kozyablo

- When I first saw you, I didn't know what had struck me == Когда я первый раз увидел тебя, я был поражен тобой 
- I was intrigued, and so drawn to you, it was incredible == Я был заинтригован тобой, и меня безумно тянуло к тебе, это было потрясающе! 
- I had to be with you, there was no question, I knew it instantly == Я должен быть с тобой, без сомнения. Я понял это сразу же 
- I don't know why this happened == Я не знаю почему это произошло 
- All I know is that when you look at me, it feels like lightning on my skin == Когда ты смотришь на меня, я чувствую как молния пробегает по моей коже 
- When our eyes meet, my heart starts to beat faster and faster == Когда наши глаза встречаются, моё сердце начинает биться все быстрее и быстрее 
- And I feel like I could look into your eyes for hours and not get tired == Я чувствую, что могу смотреть тебе в глаза часами и не почувствовать даже толики усталости 
- When we talk, I feel completely at peace and I don't want to stop == Когда мы разговариваем, я чувствую умиротворение и не хочу останавливаться ни на миг 
- I need you == Ты мне нужна OR Ты мне необходима 
- I love you == Я люблю тебя

----------


## silverknight

WOW! Thanks so much guys! 
SK

----------


## Doomer

I wouldn't use these two in your hmm.. letter
- And I feel like I could look into your eyes for hours and not get tired == Я чувствую, что могу смотреть тебе в глаза часами и не почувствовать даже толики усталости
 - When we talk, I feel completely at peace and I don't want to stop == Когда мы разговариваем, я чувствую умиротворение и не хочу останавливаться ни на миг 
That translation is perfect but we don't speak this way it will look unnatural 
Also keep in mind that it can only be used to talk to a girl. I mean first of all it's written in feminine gender and secondly if the lady is in middle age I wouldn't start talking "ты" it will be inappropriate   
Hope my post doesn't look too negative

----------


## kozyablo

> I wouldn't use these two in your hmm.. letter
> - And I feel like I could look into your eyes for hours and not get tired == Я чувствую, что могу смотреть тебе в глаза часами и не почувствовать даже толики усталости
>  - When we talk, I feel completely at peace and I don't want to stop == Когда мы разговариваем, я чувствую умиротворение и не хочу останавливаться ни на миг 
> That translation is perfect but we don't speak this way it will look unnatural

  ::  mmmm.. 
where are russian girl from? 
If she lives in Russian speaking countries - these sentences are absolutely normal.
If now she lives in the US (for example) maybe - unnatural...   

> I wouldn't start talking "ты" it will be inappropriate

 ты or Вы: this depends on how long and how close you communicate.
If male can see female on work or on bus stop (for example, and they are not acquainted) and he wants to say to this femal about his feelings. = Yes. Only Вы. 
But if they know each other and easy communicate = I think ты is OK.

----------


## Doomer

As Russians would say
"Москва не Россия"
Just kidding
Still those sentences look unnatural to me but... I'm not a girl  ::  
I mean
"Я чувствую, что могу смотреть тебе в глаза часами и не почувствовать даже толики усталости" 
Вы слышали чтобы кто-нибудь, когда-нибудь в России так говорил, я - нет

----------

